# Bitcoins - A pending code change could bring a period of instability!



## HanaBi (Jul 14, 2017)

I don't use Bitcoins personally, so have very little exposure to how they work, and exactly how serious the following article really is. 

However, for those that do use Bitcoins the article is even more important to mull over - but make it quick because the "upgrade" happens on Monday 31st July 2017!



Don't panic, but your Bitcoins may just vanish into the ether next month


----------



## Cathbad (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Ursa major (Jul 14, 2017)

Someone coined a phrase that may (or may not) be relevant: the biter bit....


----------



## Dave (Jul 14, 2017)

I was just thinking (unusual for me) but the new £1 coin with corners is a great way to remove all the dodgy fake old £1 coins from circulation. At present there is a very large proportion of fake coins in circulation. If a business banks them then the bank takes them and destroys them and you are out of pocket. As a result, they probably would just go around and around, since parking meters don't care if they are fake or not.

So, how do you remove fake Bitcoins from circulation. I admit I found the later paragraphs of that article unintelligible, but is this code change the equivalent of a new £1 coin?


----------

